# Tank Officers Model



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know anything (production numbers value etc..) about a 1911 Tank Officers Model? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Too Slow '90 said:


> Does anyone know anything (production numbers value etc..) about a 1911 Tank Officers Model? I can't find any info on it.


I never even heard of a Tank Officers Model. All the .45s I ever encountered in the Army were either M1911 or M1911A1. And the FM for Pistols And Revolvers does not mention the existance of one.

From whom did you get such information?

Bob Wright


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bob Wright said:


> I never even heard of a Tank Officers Model. All the .45s I ever encountered in the Army were either M1911 or M1911A1. And the FM for Pistols And Revolvers does not mention the existance of one.
> 
> From whom did you get such information?
> 
> Bob Wright


Bob,

I saw it recently and can't find anyone who knows anything about them. The side is stamped "Tank Officers Model" and the serial number starts with TC. I assume for tank commander???


----------



## 41M (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tank Officer Model*

The Tank Officer was a special run, that if I recall was done for Bangers. I believe it was a run of 350 done around late 1990 or early 1991. It's an officer slide on a Gov't frame with a few extra features, such as lanyard loop, commander style hammer, nicer grips. Colt can provide a documentation letter for a fee.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I may have to contact them seeing as I bought it.:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

....And your camera is broke? that sucks!! I am sure you _meant_ to post some picsbrokenimage:anim_lol:


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ....And your camera is broke? that sucks!! I am sure you _meant_ to post some picsbrokenimage:anim_lol:


I am not sure I can post pictures yet. I thought you had to have 50 posts.


----------



## Joeval57 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Tank Officers*

There were only 350 made according to Colt. I bought one several years ago and could not find any info so I called Colt.

I never shot it, but I sure want to.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Joeval57 said:


> There were only 350 made according to Colt. I bought one several years ago and could not find any info so I called Colt.
> 
> I never shot it, but I sure want to.


Yep that's it. This post is a little old so in the meanwhile I called Colt and they told me the same thing. Thanks.


----------

